# If 2020 Was a Carrot



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

From my garden.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL

Are those the purple variety? We did potatoes this year for the first time... our success was at best "mixed". Our carrots were at least orange...ish

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like the Grinch's dismembered hand. 
Got a recipe for that? 

I thought you told me it was too cold in Evingston to plant a garden. Looks like you were correct.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*solid purple carrots*



DallanC said:


> LOL
> 
> Are those the purple variety? We did potatoes this year for the first time... our success was at best "mixed". Our carrots were at least orange...ish
> 
> -DallanC


 Yeah, solid purple variety, really sweet. They kinda bleed, stain though, like beets. good producers
.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, solid purple variety, really sweet. They kinda bleed, stain though, like beets. good producers
> .


Cool, I'll get some seeds on order. I like trying new things to grow in the garden.

We're going to try potatoes again (Yukon Gold variety) but going to try the stacked tire method (we tried bucket growing last year it was ok... probably needed to water more frequently).

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a rough time getty good carrots on my garden. It was one if my better years for them this year. I would put a pic up, but they already ate them all. Usually still have some. 
I'll have to try the purple ones. They look cool. 
But my taters were not as good this year. Huge nice plants, but wasn't much under them.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah shoot, I'm gonna have to pass. I just filled up my diet quota for demon penises last week and I'm set for the year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I just filled up my diet quota for demon penises last week and I'm set for the year.


Ummmm, aaaah, yeah, never mind!


----------

